# A Couple Of Short Reed Goose Calls



## jetcn1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are a couple of short reed goose calls made from cast and stabilized oak burl blanks I got from Wayne Ryan @ texasblanks.com. The blanks turn and finish great .

http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_2074800x600_zps9b5e817c.jpg

http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_2073800x600_zpsd302393f.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## myingling (Jan 25, 2014)

Sharp lookin callers ,,, like that green one


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice work! Beautiful grain


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 27, 2014)

Love 'um


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice looking calls !


----------



## SENC (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 30, 2014)

The finish I put on all of my calls is C A . Wet sand it out to 12000 and it shines .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are some awsome looking calls and blanks.

Ray


----------



## winters98 (Jan 30, 2014)

what type of reed do you use and where you get them?


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use Shell creek guts in all of my calls . Just google shell creek goose guts and they should come up .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

